# how to move a tank across the room?



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

can i just empty all the water and leave the rocks plants and driftwood in there and put eggcrate behind the rocks to protect the glass? also could i leave a little water so my catish can swim around since i dont think ill be able to get them out. would it be easier to put the new stand in front of the old one and then move the stand where i need it?


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

You're going to need to move it on a stand or on a sturdy piece of wood so the bottom doesn't break out. You'll want to get out as much water as you can but I would still leave enough to keep the substrate wet cause that has a lot of your beneficial bacteria in it. If you're going to leave fish in there just be very careful not to tip the tank so they might get stuck without water.. I imagine that'd be pretty stressful on them, and the move by itself will be stressful enough. Good call on using egg crate. If you can lay anything down or tank anything out though I would personally do that.. guess it depends on how everything n your tank is set up though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

so the best option would be to lift it onto the temporary stand and then move it to the temporary location? see i have to fix the stand its on bc its bowing so while im doing that im going to use a 180 gallon stand. 

does it matter where i place it on the 180 gallon stand?


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

As long as the 180 has sufficient and even support it wouldn't matter much, but if you stick.it towards the middle that would probably be best without actually knowing what the stand looks/how it's built like itself. 

I just know that if you're moving the tank with any substantial weight in it you need something under it to support the glass. If you can't really slide the tank from one stand to the other, you'll probably want to slide a piece of wood under it for support while you're moving it. In this case, I don't think it matters if you move it to the stand, or put it on the new stand and move it then.. it'd just be whichever is easier for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

really? bc weve moved the tank with just substrate in it before. i guess i could get some wood. seems harder to do though.


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

Well, how big is the tank?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

55 gallon


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

Whoa, yeah.. for that large of a tank I would be very scared to move it without something supporting the bottom. That's a lot of weight on that one piece of glass. It might seem like a pain, but I can't imagine cleaning up the contents of a busted 55gal being any better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

This mignt not be the "Ideal" way to move a tank But I have moved my 55 gallon several times by just getting all the water out that I could. Leaving the substrate in the tank. I did take everything else out including rocks and driftwood even the plants. I have never had the tank crack or bust yet. Though I might just be lucky.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

can someone explain to me how it would crack? the glass never touches the stand anyway. just wondering. 

how would i do the wood thing? i could just see it falling over way easier.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

well the idea is that all for walls are touch and the tank is level which means all the glass is supported. Undo stress can and will make a tank crack over time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

ok so how do they do the board thing.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

No clue LoL. I have never used one to move mine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

You just lift the tank enough to get the wood under it and lift the wood instead of lifting the tank itself.

This can also help prevent you inadvertently twisting the frame of the tank cause even slight twisting can damage the silicone seals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

but how do you prevent it from tipping over?


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

It'd probably be best to use a board that's not much more than an inch wider so you can still grip the tank... otherwise you could probably use tape.. or a bungee cord? 

Or carry it low enough that your arms can support it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

ill see what i can find.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

just pick it up and move it. I wouldn't bother with the board. Just do your very best to keep it level. I wouldn't worry too much about accidentally having some catfish stuck out of water for a tiny bit. Main issue is that water is 8 pounds per gallon and one end of the tank being slightly lower then the other is gonna throw a lot of weight towards that end and whoever is carrying it. Either way it is going to be heavier then you expect. The tank itself will be fine, you are simply going across the room. And yes most US tanks very little of the bottom pane makes contact with the stand. Typically all weight is transferred through the trim. 

I really wouldn't worry. If it makes you feel better there is a 15 gallon sitting at my apartment and the ONLY part touching the stand is the trim along width of the tank, the entire lenght is unsupported. Its full of water and I'm really not concerned about it breaking. Though its only a 15 gallon, I certainly don't recommend that, and I would not do it with most tanks.


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

ok thanks. since i need it moved fast ill probably drain and move.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

All right...I'll be the namby pamby here and confess that I would never move a large tank with anything in it. I'm thinking I have about 75#'s of sand and 15-25#'s of rock and the risk just isn't worth the time it would take to empty completely and then move it. "Pay me now or pay me later".

Good luck.


----------



## FishHERO27 (Aug 11, 2012)

I would drain it about half way down or more and put it on a board and drag it across.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

FishHERO27 said:


> I would drain it about half way down or more and put it on a board and drag it across.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Better work out first...that's 200 lbs of water, not counting the tank and the substrate.
That popping sound may be the tank or maybe a back ;-)


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

I usually carry it LOL ^^.

as you can see i has a 50 gallon sometimes I lift it with the water good thing it never breaks!

I was gonna suggest just empty it out then carry it with a wood or something flat and supportive than hand carrying it like I do. ^^.

Im superman without the super in the muscles LOL


----------

